# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  51% родителей не знают, чем их дети занимаются в соцсетях

## CyberWriter

Около половины родителей следят за поведением детей в социальных сетях всеми возможными способами и примерно столько же отказались от контроля. Сообщила Eset, опросившая в июле 2015 г. более 2700 интернет-пользователей из России и Казахстана. Респондентам было предложено ответить на вопрос «Следите ли вы за поведением своих детей (или младших братьев и сестер) в соцсетях?». Мнения разделились примерно поровну: 49% участников опроса контролируют младших членов семьи, а 51% по разным причинам от наблюдений отказались. В ходе опроса выяснилось, что самый распространенный способ контроля — проверка «детских» страниц в соцсетях со своего аккаунта (это делают 31% опрошенных). Еще 14% родителей идут на крайние меры — узнают пароли и проверяют аккаунты детей втайне от владельцев. Общие «семейные» учетные записи заводят всего 4% респондентов. 29% участников опроса добровольно отказались от контроля детей в соцсетях. Они выбрали второй по популярности вариант ответа: «Нет необходимости, уверен(а), что там все в порядке». Еще 22% участников опроса не следят за детьми по другой причине — они убеждены, что это вообще бесполезно. Интересно, что результаты опроса варьируются от региона к региону. Например, большинство респондентов из Ростова-на-Дону (43%) не проверяют аккаунты детей в соцсетях, поскольку считают, что у них и без этого «все в порядке». Жители Уральского региона, напротив, занимают активную позицию — 43% опрошенных просматривают «детские» страницы со своих учетных записей, а 25% — правдами и неправдами добывают пароли маленьких пользователей. Мнения респондентов из Казахстана диаметрально разделились. 30% участников опроса следят за поведением детей со своих аккаунтов, еще столько же уверены в безопасности младших членов семьи и считают, что в контроле нет необходимости. Сравнительно много казахстанских пользователей — 24% — отказались от слежки за детьми, поскольку это, по их мнению, бесполезно. «Пожалуй, наиболее тактичный способ наблюдать за сетевой активностью ребенка — добавить его в друзья в соцсети. Впрочем, дети могут регистрироваться под вымышленным именем или использовать настройки видимости, чтобы избежать контроля, — отметил Алексей Оськин, руководитель отдела технического и маркетингового сопровождения Eset Russia. — Контролировать или нет — на этот вопрос каждая семья отвечает по-своему. Важно другое: заранее предупредите ребенка о возможных рисках в Сети и установите на домашние компьютеры и мобильные устройства комплексное антивирусное ПО с функцией родительского контроля». 

Источник: http://www.anti-malware.ru/news/2015-07-24/16542

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Sager

Считаю тема очень деликатная. Конечно нужно знать что происходит с вашим ребенком в интернете. Но следить в социальных сетях - не знаю, на сколько это действительно действенно? Сейчас есть специальные приложения и даже мобильные операторы предлагают варианты.

----------


## olejah

Я сторонник того, чтобы дети как можно реже пользовались соц. сетями. Ребенка надо занимать другим, имхо - пусть это будет куча секций и прочее, но чтобы на интернет особо времени не оставалось.

----------


## Sager

соц. сети  - да, дети на компьютере не только в соц. сетях сидят. на самом деле тема намного шире. ситуация такая сткладывается такая, что сейчас без интернета - никуда.

----------

